# A New Book About the Short Life And Times of Jared “Goblin” Kindred, A Traveler



## MattsType (Apr 13, 2021)

For a new and interesting perspective on train hopping and the subculture of modern traveling kids in the U.S., take a look at writer Dave Kindred’s recent book, “Leave Out the Tragic Parts: A Grandfather's Search for a Boy Lost to Addiction (2021).”

The book is about Dave Kindred’s grandson, Jared Kindred, an easy going, good hearted kid, who started train hopping at age 18 and died on the road at age 25. Dave and Jared had a special bond, one that left aside the judgmentalism that Jared encountered in other aspects of his life. 

Two distinctive aspects of the book are that is well written and deeply engaging. In addition, author Kindred interviewed a large number of Jared’s occasional travelers. His goal was definitely not to reduce young travelers to numbers and charts. It was rather to show the many dimensions of the lives of those who travel.

This is not a happy book. But it is also not bleak. It is humane; it is realistic; it is revealing.

I have no connection with the book other than having read it.

Here is the link to the book on Amazon.
Leave Out the Tragic Parts: A Grandfather's Search for a Boy Lost to Addiction: Kindred, Dave: 9781541757066: Amazon.com: Books - https://www.amazon.com/dp/1541757068/ref=redir_mobile_desktop?_encoding=UTF8&%2AVersion%2A=1&%2Aentries%2A=0


----------

